# "The Great Halls of Speculation" - What are they?



## Ent (Aug 30, 2022)

*The Great Halls of Speculation* serve as many things.

They are the place where any and every subject or topic of discussion is relegated, which cannot be resolved from any or all available evidence at hand, and we are reduced to naught but "opinion".

First and foremost, they serve as the Repository for all subjects and topics for which there is no truly definitive answer, but over which a great deal of ink - literal, electronic, vocal and otherwise - is spilled nonetheless. In fact, real blood has been and continues to be let over some of them at times.

- In this category the good news is, one can 'check out' a subject or topic logged into The Great Halls, while leaving behind all that which has been discussed with regard to it before, and trot out all the same arguments, passages, citations, references, speculations, opinions and verbiage previously covered - possibly even adding a new twist here and there - and yet come to the same non-conclusion once again, returning it to its designated location once done.
- The bad news is that those who have been over it all numerous times before have a tendency to ignore it all if wise, or futilely engage in it yet again with the same results.
- The worse news is it's questionable whether anyone has ever changed their perspective or viewpoint with regard to something held in The Great Halls.

Second and equally important the Halls of Haze stand as a testament to an unfortunate but certain inability to learn. Both about ourselves, and about others. About facts as opposed to speculations. About justifications and opinions as opposed to evidences and truths.

Lastly the Great Halls of Speculation serve as a place to "thwack" things into when one at last concludes there is no final, right (or possibly wrong) answer. They can dump the issue from the mind and free themselves to move on about their business unencumbered by further concern, even though the war may still be raging around them among others who still insist on a particular solution in spite of the (lack of) facts.

The Great Halls is a massive place, containing numerous floors with countless topics and subjects cataloged.
We have now opened Aisle C on the 10th floor, and begun our entries into its shelves.

Once something is entered into the Great Halls, only one thing can ever remove it. New and undeniable evidence. Facts that incontrovertibly clarify.

Fortunately, the future for the Halls is bright as the possibilities for entry are still endless, new evidence - "the facts" - is hard to come by - and it is unlikely the circumstances that generate the things that arrive at its doors for consideration and acceptance to begin with will ever change - nor will the desire to check them back out and rehash them once again ever end.

I for one really like The Great Halls of Speculation.


----------

